# Microbes



## JCooper13 (May 11, 2021)

So I've been doing a lot of research on bermudagrass here in Arkansas and I see a lot of people talk about microbes and humic acid / organic material. My question is: are bio septic tank packets/microbes the same as lawn microbes? Essentially I see they both contain a lot of the same 'ingredients'. Could this be a different way to stimulate growth?


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Are you talking things like Rid X packets? I wouldn't think those would be as beneficial as the microbes in compost and worm castings.


----------



## Thrownerdown (Sep 12, 2019)

@ JCopper13&#129300; you maybe on to something.


----------



## confused_boner (Apr 5, 2021)

Just purchased some ByoSpxtrum from @Bingbango in the Marketplace section. I may need to make a post for it in the organic forum to log the results on the thatch + nutrient cycling 🤔


----------



## Darrenc (Oct 2, 2021)

I just recently got into harvesting microbes from my soil using cooked rice, potatoes or oatmeal. Takes about 3-5 days if the weather is warm. After harvesting I preserve the microbes for use later on the lawn, garden and compost. I bought a powerful microscope to confirm progress. The process works and is quite easy. To diversify the microbe mix I purchased Septic Tank Treatment packs made by Cabin Obsession off of Amazon and that process worked as well. I don't know how to identify different microbes so I don't know if the microbes from the lawn are the same as the microbes from the septic packs. But microbes from your soil are what's best to use on your soil.


----------

